# What is your hedgies favorite fruit/vegie?



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Still trying to get some fruits and vegies (fresh if possible) in to my hedgies diet. What have you found to be favorites?


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, we all know my obsession with hedgies and vegetables, so, with that in mind --- 

Liam loves: carrots, broccoli, peas (all varieties, regular, snow, sugar snap - he eats the pod too!), water chestnuts, edamame beans, and bananas (the only fruit he likes, so far)

Good luck! I buy frozen mixes and then defrost as needed, for the most part. If I have some extra fresh veggies on hand I'll give those as well.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I do the same thing as cylaura with the frozen veggies. Snarf likes pretty much the same stuff. His faves are bananas and sweet potaotes, tho. Hands down.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

hmm...sweet potatoes & bananas & broccoli would be Henry's favorites. 

Sid loooooves brussel sprouts! :shock: :lol: 

i am trying to convince Henry to try fresh strawberries but he hasn't decided to do so yet.

a couple of mine like canteloupe & honeydew when it's really ripe. mangoes too.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I tried them with a frozen mix of baby food and vegies but no way. Maybe I will just try a bit of banana tonight and see how that goes. They both like the baby food meat sticks and mealworms but that is the only successes. Truffle likes crickets, Toffee does not. I dislike the stinky things myself.

I took both them (and my daughters GP) to the vet today. Truffle has mites, which I suspected. Sigh. No wonder he is a bit grumy (though getting better). She wanted to give him ivermectin but agreed to go the revolution route when I expressed concern. I now have enough revolution for 50 doses!! 2 ml tube. Hopefuly he will start to be more happy and put on more weight. Toffee has caught up to him already (well they both weigh almost 350 gm so neither are tiny).


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Steamed carrots and banana are the two biggest favs for veggies/fruit. The top spot is mealies


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL yes mealies are like candy to them I think!! Toffee in particular will do anything to get to them. She can hardly wait til I pick them out of the container and tries to make me spill it on her blanket instead.
Bananas sound like a good place to start! Thanks everyone. Hopefully I can get some vegies in there eventaully.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

It took several days of me giving Liam the veggies with his food before he really tried them and liked them - I don't know if you've given T&T (hehe  ) the frozen veggies just once or multiple times. I would say keep trying if you can! I went from having a very picky hedgie to one who goes right for the carrots! :lol: 

But mealies will still always be the ultimate treat. It always hard for me to stop after a few every night - the look on his face when he scarfs them down is just too cute!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

True enough on trying multiple times. Just like a toddler!

And I agree, i end up givng more mealies than intended. Toffe will literally crawl up my arm for them. Truffle is a bit more dignified but he loves them too. He does really like crickets as well, ugh. And that took a few times. Guess I should try those again with Toffee too.

T squared is what we call them here!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

CritterHeaven said:


> T squared is what we call them here!


 :lol: I love it! :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

BTW, took T sq to Raleigh Avian & Exotics this morning. Pretty pleased with their knowledge. Had to tell them to use Revolution not Ivermection but that went over ok.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc loves loves loves sugar snap peas, blueberries, and lettuce. He won't really eat any other fruits or veggies. Funny enough, he won't eat meat or egg either. He does like banana flavored baby food, but won't eat a real banana. He's so fussy!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> Herc loves loves loves sugar snap peas, blueberries, and lettuce. He won't really eat any other fruits or veggies. Funny enough, he won't eat meat or egg either. He does like banana flavored baby food, but won't eat a real banana. He's so fussy!


So funny, because Liam will only eat real bananas - no baby food or banana chips! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's so weird. It seems like carrots and bananas are the most popular things on here, and those are both things she hates. :roll: :lol: 

So far, her favorite veggies are peas baby food and sweet potato baby food. I've been trying fresh peas, but it's hard to tell if she's eating much of them. She'll also eat green bean baby food if I mix it with a meat baby food. I'm planning to try steamed broccoli and asparagus as well, not sure what else yet.

For fruits, she LOVES melons. Watermelon, cantaloupe, and honeydew melon, she'll snap them all up. She doesn't seem to like strawberries, as those end up all over the place rather than inside her, and peaches baby food was a disaster...There's still some dried onto the coroplast wall. :roll: She also likes apple baby food though, and she liked the tiny bit of strawberry-banana yogurt I gave her. I've also tried raspberries and blueberries, but both of those seemed to get smashed more than eaten, like the strawberries. She's apparently a melon hog, not a berry one. :lol: 

And finally, she also likes turkey and chicken baby foods, plain cooked chicken, Wellness Healthy Indulgence packs, mealworms, and crickets. She likes crickets so much and because they're lower fat than mealworms, I've resigned myself to buying them constantly from the pet store I work at and freezing them. Yep, I'm whipped.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've had luck feeding bananas,watermelon and carrots. Everything else gets ignored or just anointed with. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Stub's favorite is mango baby food.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi despises all fruits and veggies  He's a picky little bugger :x :roll:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Kashi despises all fruits and veggies  He's a picky little bugger :x :roll:


Sherlock is the same - he flat out refuses to eat anything other than crap cat food (srsly, I have tried SO MANY different cat foods with him, and he just refuses to eat) and mealies.

I'm hoping Watson won't be so picky. I offered him a mealworm last night and he didn't seem at all interested - but he's mostly just not interested in being, well, around me XD


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I gave the T's some banana tonight. Truffle seemed very interested in the smell but did not try any. He then gorged on crickets and mealworms! And tonight even Toffee has decided she likes mealworms. Though I am not sure she is not just taking them off my tweezers that smell like mealworms. LOL. I may need to really start to gut load them and then freeze them cause MAN I hate taking them out for the hedgies. I missed one and found it in the hallway as I went to leave the critter room. Ugh

I put some small pieces of banana in their dishes. We'll see if any is gone in the morning.


----------

